# canning frozen juice?



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

If my freezer goes out, can I can the frozen juice. if so, How?


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Oh yes, I have. I don't have my book unpacked yet, but there are several recipes for canning fruit in the ball book.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Here are Jackie Clay's instructions for canning frozen juice concentrate. Scroll down the page, it's under the sixth bold heading. Hope this helps! 

http://www.backwoodshome.com/advice/ajo070323.html


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If my freezer went out, I'd be canning the most valuable items in it first... which would be the meats. By the time the meats were processed, I'd'a probably already drank all the juices. It'd probably take a couple days of canning, just to do one freezer, with two large canners going continuously... (Agreed, we are strange birds here... freezers are most exclusively full of meat and cheeses...)


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Texican, just curious, but what would you do with all your cheese? I don't keep much on hand because of that worry. I actually don't keep nearly as much of anything in the freezer these days...been through one too many ice storms and weeks-long power outages here, lol. 

I used to keep two freezers packed, but now just one, and it's usually not jam packed. I tend to can more stuff these days, just keeping enough meat for fresh cooking, like chicken for roasting, steaks for grilling, that kind of stuff. 

And maybe he has a huge abundance of juice. That post from Jackie Clay was talking about having cases of it. I'd certainly want to try to save it in that case, lots of vitamin C in juice.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Well I have 2 tiny freezers and mostly meat. 
I have enough canners to can 28 quarts at a time. So if I got in a situation where I had to can the frozen juice ,I just thought it would be good information to know.
Some times the frozen stuff is cheaper than bottled, so we switch back and forth as to what I buy.
I think the only way to preserve cheese would be to wax it. and that would only be the blocks of cheese.


----------



## PJJIN (Sep 6, 2008)

> I have enough canners to can 28 quarts at a time.


SquashNut, I was wondering what kind of setup you have that you can do this? I'm canning on a burner on a gas grill on my deck. I have a glass top stove and you aren't supposed to can on them. We didn't know that when we bought it. I'm looking for a better setup. Our home is total electric so I haven't been able to talk hubby into a new gas stove yet.  

Thanks.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I know you asked Squashnut, but I have a 3 burner outdoor cook stove that I use for canning. If I had more than my single pressure cooker, I could really go to town. (It's on my list of things to get if/when possible) I do have more than one pot big enough to water bath can in though.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a cast iron 3 burner propane unit.
I am afraid to use our propane BBQ. It may tip over from the weight.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

This book I have here-The complete book of Home Preserving from Ball, says process both pints and quarts for 15 minuets in boiling water bath. For one mix called Four Fruit Nectar,peaches,orange juice,pineapple juice,grapefruit juice,honey-the process time is moved up to 20 minuets. I suspect because it uses actual pureed fruit, the density makes it call for the extra 5 minuets.


----------



## PJJIN (Sep 6, 2008)

SquashNut, I have 2 grills I can use. One is ours and one belongs to our daughter. They both have a burner on one side and a little table area on the other. I stacked a couple of paver bricks on the table side to keep it from tipping. I have to be careful when I lift my pot/canner off or it could tip the other way. It is nice that the burners are on opposite sides on the grills. That way, they are right beside each other. We have one of those pop up canopy things that I put up for shade and I have an outlet so I can plug in a fan when it's hot out. It's all I've got so I make it work. Love hearing how others do it! Thanks ladies.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Get a butterfly kerosene stove. They are the cheapest darn near fool proof way to heat items. The fuel lasts a long time in storage and is cheap compared to propane.


http://www.kerostove.com/


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Texican, just curious, but what would you do with all your cheese? I don't keep much on hand because of that worry. I actually don't keep nearly as much of anything in the freezer these days...been through one too many ice storms and weeks-long power outages here, lol.
> 
> I used to keep two freezers packed, but now just one, and it's usually not jam packed. I tend to can more stuff these days, just keeping enough meat for fresh cooking, like chicken for roasting, steaks for grilling, that kind of stuff.
> 
> And maybe he has a huge abundance of juice. That post from Jackie Clay was talking about having cases of it. I'd certainly want to try to save it in that case, lots of vitamin C in juice.


Well, one freezer died last month... took most of the 'real cheese' and put it in another freezer... some of the 'fake cheese' (American processed uckky stuff) went to the dogs for treats.

If the grid went down for good, after the meats were canned, I might try and can some of the cheese... or air dry it. I've dried cheese out in 'insect proof' enclosures... it'd get hard hard hard, but no mold. Lot of the oils sweated out, and of course it got stronger, but figure it still had calories...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

texican said:


> Well, one freezer died last month... took most of the 'real cheese' and put it in another freezer... some of the 'fake cheese' (American processed yucky stuff) went to the dogs for treats.
> 
> If the grid went down for good, after the meats were canned, I might try and can some of the cheese... or air dry it. I've dried cheese out in 'insect proof' enclosures... it'd get hard hard hard, but no mold. Lot of the oils sweated out, and of course it got stronger, but figure it still had calories...


Couldn't you just dip it in wax/paraffin after it warms to room temp, to preserve it?


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

7thswan said:


> Couldn't you just dip it in wax/paraffin after it warms to room temp, to preserve it?


Paraffin isn't the right kind of wax for cheese...you can buy cheese wax though and use it for keeping your cheese. Also, it can be remelted and reused indefinitely.


Sorry, I meant REGULAR paraffin isn't the right kind.


----------

